# Fried Shrimps



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Probally nothing new but I like it sometimes.
Fried shrimp
peel and devein
wash and soak in eggs
coat with mixture of tempura batter and panko bread crumbs
fry
eat 
sleep
Had it with fresh brussel sprouts and squash from the garden. yum


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

All that looks amazing, nice job!!! Howd you do the brussels?


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

breading looks just right. Any seasoning?


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I like the taste of the shrimps so I only season with a little salt and pepper at the end.
The sprouts i steamed.
Made a litte sauce with some Dukes mayo, brown mustard and l dash of tabasco.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great, Congrats!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

fishingtwo said:


> I like the taste of the shrimps so I only season with a little salt and pepper at the end.
> The sprouts i steamed.
> Made a litte sauce with some Dukes mayo, brown mustard and l dash of tabasco.


I hear ya on that. Tasty natural shrimp flavor.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

And DO NOT overcook!! I was very close on these..
I fried these in veggie oil, but usually use olive oil and butter.

Gonna hit the Blue Bell and get ready to hit the surf in the mornin..


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Nice.....now I'm hungry !

Try dipping them in buttermilk and then coating them with cracker meal. I like to crush crackers in a 1 gallon ziplock using a rolling pin. Or you can buy the boxes of cracker meal. Put whatever seasoning you want in the cracker meal. Try it and see how you like it. Works well with fish also.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

very nice

try halving the sprouts and skillet frying in a little balsamic vinegar and 1 T olive oil


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

My favorite is also crackermeal for shrimp and fish. I use a blender opposed to a roller and it works fine. My Aunts recipe for the last 50 years is mix a couple eggs with milk, soak the shrimp a couple minutes, batter with the cracker meal and enjoy.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

FishBurd27 said:


> All that looks amazing, nice job!!! Howd you do the brussels?


X2 brussels always look good. I have no clue how to cook them and I dont like the ones in the frozen section.


----------

